# Newbie



## jenbobfathead (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this so I thought I would introduce my self my name is Jennifer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Jennifer and welcome aboard!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

G'day Jennifer! What's Halloween like in Australia? Very cool to add to the international hauntforum contingent...welcome aboard!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Crickey!!! Halloween is all over the world. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Jennifer, stay awhile!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Jennifer.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Jennifer. Nice to meet you.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## jenbobfathead (Dec 21, 2007)

Thankyou all for your warm welcome and for thoes who asked halloween in Australia is not all big yet but it is getting there. I am originaly from Canada so no matter where I live I take halloween with me and my children love it. Australia has a lot to learn when it comes to halloween but I am still going strong,  and I think in the next couple of years it will be just as big as it is every where else around the world. Thank you for you welcome and I hope to talk to more of you soon.
Happy halloween. (insert evil laugh here) ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank goodness you said your name is Jennifer, I got slapped by the last woman I called fathead, lol.
Welcome to the forum Jen!! I'm half Canadian, so how's it goin eh? Glad to hear that you're spreading the word to those down under.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome jennifer--now that your here you can never leave


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

